# Sticky  Before buying a new puppy



## Dexter22

Hello everyone!

I've been reading through a lot of the posts and knew I had to post something! I am about to move in to a new apartment and start a new job and I knew this would be the perfect time to get a new puppy, while I have a few weeks to stay home with him and start the training process.

I have narrowed down my search to three different puppies and at this point my biggest concern is how to know that the current owners are doing a good job with the puppies before I pick them up. Can anyone provide me with some questions to ask the current owners (living conditions, shots, de-worming, certifications, docked tails, etc) so that I know the puppy I bring home will be in the best condition possible. Luckily the three puppies I found are not far from my current house, so driving to look at the puppies is definitely a possibility. However, I know that once I see one of the puppies I am going to fall in love. So hopefully a Q/A with the owners can help me narrow down my search.

Based on some of the posts, I've figured out what type of supplies I need to have before bringing the puppy home (bed, crate, dishes, toys, leash/collar), but my biggest issue is finding the ideal crate size. I know they need to have enough room to turn around comfortably and sleep and feel safe, but not TOO much room. All of my potential puppies will be between 8-15lb full grown so I can't figure out if I should get a small or medium size crate. Any suggestions?

Thank you so much for any tips you can give me. I had a dog when I was growing up but I was pretty young when he was a puppy so this whole process is veryyy new to me!


----------



## weez74

Hi - oooh exciting, and well done you for doing a bit of research into it before you go. You're much better than me - I just went, and fell in love. Probably the worst way to get a puppy, but luckily, we got a good one. 

There was a really good thread on this subject recently (I seem to remember a very good post by Ennierda toward the end of the thread), which I hope this link will take you too:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1113

Let us know how you get on!

Louise


----------



## Enneirda.

> I have narrowed down my search to three different puppies and at this point my biggest concern is how to know that the current owners are doing a good job with the puppies before I pick them up. Can anyone provide me with some questions to ask the current owners (living conditions, shots, de-worming, certifications, docked tails, etc) so that I know the puppy I bring home will be in the best condition possible. Luckily the three puppies I found are not far from my current house, so driving to look at the puppies is definitely a possibility. However, I know that once I see one of the puppies I am going to fall in love. So hopefully a Q/A with the owners can help me narrow down my search.


(taken from a site and edited)

Visit the breeder's home or kennel. The premises should be clean and smell good. Avoid breeders who have large numbers of dogs and puppies kept in kennels or runs. This could be a puppy mill masquerading as a breeder.

Ask to see the whole litter and both parents. The animals should look healthy and well-fed, with no runny eyes or noses. Both parents should be calm and friendly, some barking is ok but no shyness, over barking, snapping ect. The puppies should be sociable and outgoing. They shouldn't appear to be afraid of the breeder.

Ask lots of questions!

Turner says a good breeder should:
Be very knowledgeable about the breed. The breeder should know all the standards of the breed, the temperament of the breed, and should patiently answer all your questions.

Ask you several questions about yourself, your lifestyle, and your family situation. The breeder may ask to meet your entire family. Good breeders want to make sure their animals are placed in loving, responsible homes. They will go to great lengths to ensure this.

Be concerned about the animal for a lifetime. They may ask you to sign a contract, specifying your responsibility in taking good care of your new dog. Expect a good breeder to follow up on how the animal is doing, even after you've taken the pet home. Answer questions, even after you've taken the pet home.

Keep puppies tell their eight weeks old.

Provide references. A good breeder will provide as many references as you ask for, willingly. It's also a good idea to ask for a veterinary reference, too.


Here's what you should ask.

Health history of the puppies and parents. Ask whether the parents been screened for typical diseases associated with their breed. (Eye problems and slipped stifle in the cockapoo) 

What color the pup should mature into, and the size range it should stay in.

A "USDA Inspected" breeder does mean good breeder, Turner points out. The USDA certification requires adherence to minimum standards, based on the Animal Welfare Act. The standards are largely intended for commercial breeding.




> Based on some of the posts, I've figured out what type of supplies I need to have before bringing the puppy home (bed, crate, dishes, toys, leash/collar), but my biggest issue is finding the ideal crate size. I know they need to have enough room to turn around comfortably and sleep and feel safe, but not TOO much room. All of my potential puppies will be between 8-15lb full grown so I can't figure out if I should get a small or medium size crate. Any suggestions?


The biggest size you can fit. All crate come with dividers, so you can shrink to the proper size for house training. Think about what size of room you'd like to spend a few hours in every few days. The biggest one right? Your pup thinks the same way, once it's house training why not give it room to stretch and play?


----------



## Dexter22

weez74- Thanks for the link to the thread. I definitely got some tips on which type of puppies to keep my eye out for!

Enneirda- That info was soo helpful!! Definitely going to compile a list of questions to ask

Based on the three breeders I spoke with, one really stuck out to me because of their willingness to disclose important information about the puppy's health whereas some of the others seemed to be unaware of some of the important facts.

I scheduled a visit and am going to on Friday. They have a chocolate male that I'm really interested in so hopefully all goes well and within the week I'll be able to bring him home....I've already chosen a name: Dexter! Sooo excited, will keep you posted and post pictures if I take any


----------



## lady amanda

Dexter cute name....hopefully unlike the show character. I think it is a really adorable name for a pup!
Good luck, I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## wilfiboy

Glad they turned out ok, good luck with your search be assertive when talking to them, you know what you want, hope all goes successfully on Friday and you can welcome Dexter home soon x


----------



## suskak

I am on the hunt for a small cockapoo , any advise??

Sarah


----------



## kendal

suskak said:


> I am on the hunt for a small cockapoo , any advise??
> 
> Sarah


how small, american toy will be the smallest, at around 13-14" tall, have you tried breeders online, epupz, pets4homes etc


----------



## Guest

Or me www.jandaz.co.uk ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I thought that Buzz and Yum-Yum (our two) were on the larger side of things - but following Poo Fest '11 they were in the mid-range - then take into account the amount of fluff they both have then when wet they are small !

Ours range from 12" fully grown through to 19" (perhaps from Lucy) - though our average size would be 14"- 15".

Stephen x


----------



## Sezra

Hi. 

Having done loads of research recently for getting my future Cockapoo I just wanted to add some points to this thread for future puppy buyers.
Firstly decide what sort of Cockapoo you would like, an English or American Crossed with a Toy or Miniature Poodle. This might actually change as you are doing your research! The three Cocker Spaniels are different sizes, have different coats and different personality traits. They all produce lovely dogs. 

• Have a look at a wide range of breeders, call them up and ask lots of questions and go and visit where possible.

*Questions to ask*

• What health tests have their dogs had? Ask to see the certificates.

• If they are KC registered parents ask to see proof.

• How often do they breed their bitches?

• How old were their bitches when they were first bred?

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk/breedguidelines.htm

• Make sure you see mum and dad where possible but always ensure you see the mum.

• Puppies should not leave their mum 8 weeks or after.

• What will you get with your puppy? Most breeders offer micro-chipping, food, 1 month insurance, first vaccinations and a blanket or toy smelling of the litter.

• What after care is there? Will they still support you if needed? A good breeder will insist that you return the puppy to them if things don’t work and will probably have a contract.

• What are the temperaments of the parents?

• Are the puppies used to be handled and the normal hustle and bustle of a house?

As a Cockapoo is a cross between two pedigrees I would recommend that you look at the Kennel Club descriptions of each breed and also the Breed Clubs themselves. They are the experts on the individual breeds of dog and give great advice on what to look for. This will help you greatly when looking at the parent dogs.

http://www.cockerspaniel-info.org.uk/index.htm
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/
http://www.miniaturepoodleclub.org.uk/
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk

Join a forum or two and get fabulous advice from other Cockapoo owners! If you see pictures of dogs that you like, don’t be afraid to ask the owners where they got their puppy from, Cockapoo owners are a lovely bunch and always happy to share! 

I am sure that you will all have points to add to this! 

Sarah


----------



## Turi

Jukee Doodles said:


> I thought that Buzz and Yum-Yum (our two) were on the larger side of things - but following Poo Fest '11 they were in the mid-range - then take into account the amount of fluff they both have then when wet they are small !
> 
> Ours range from 12" fully grown through to 19" (perhaps from Lucy) - though our average size would be 14"- 15".
> 
> Stephen x


Hi Stephen,

I met three of your Cockapoos at the weekend in St. Albans. Love at first sight :love-eyes:! 

One of them was Rufus owned by Karen who also has baby Basil (a.k.a 'Dishwasher'. How big is Rufus in comparison to your average do you know? Marcus (my boyfriend) sais something along the lines of, 'that's a man-sized dog' lol! 

Turi x


----------



## Benji

kendal said:


> how small, american toy will be the smallest, at around 13-14" tall, have you tried breeders online, epupz, pets4homes etc


Hi, I'm looking now at old threads to see if I can find the right breeder for us. I've looked through Breeders Online and will start calling the breeders (the email function isn't working on my computer..

I looked at epupz and pets4homes but can't seem to search for "Cockapoo" in the breed list - do you know how?

Also you mention etc ... which ones would you recommend ..

Thanks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I can send you a few links to the larger breeder websites that people on here have bought cockapoos from, but smaller breeders don't always have their own websites & tend to go through the other sites you have mentioned...

http://anzilcockapoo.com/default.aspx
http://www.jukeedoodles.com/
http://www.jandaz.co.uk/
http://essexcockapoos.co.uk/
http://www.pinetreecockapoo.co.uk/
http://www.marleycockapoos.co.uk/
http://www.colnevalleycockerpoos.com/index.html

Hope that helps for some of the bigger links I saved into my favourites to look at.

You could also try looking on sites like preloved as many cockapoo litters are advertised on sites like that & you just type cockapoo/cockerpoo into the search bar (always try both incase some spell it differently)

Good luck!


----------



## kendal

Benji said:


> Hi, I'm looking now at old threads to see if I can find the right breeder for us. I've looked through Breeders Online and will start calling the breeders (the email function isn't working on my computer..
> 
> I looked at epupz and pets4homes but can't seem to search for "Cockapoo" in the breed list - do you know how?
> 
> Also you mention etc ... which ones would you recommend ..
> 
> Thanks


for epupz and pets for homes i think you need to look under cocker or poodle for the cockapoos. 


do you know what kind of cockapoo you are after, i have 3 English minis and an american mini. are you after a boy or a girl, do you have a colour in mind


----------



## Benji

Thanks Laura and Kendal,

That's great Laura, I've contacted some of those and will do the rest today. 

Kendal, I think we will go for the Show/working x Mini - I like that size. 

I think we've found a breeder we like... I actually met one of her puppies on a walk in Stevenage Lakes and the owners really liked her. She lives only an hour away and we're going to visit in two Saturdays. Her name is Sharon and lives in Wisbech, Cambs. Have you heard of her? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Benji

I just contact Colne Valley and Joe seems positive about having a litter ready for early 2012. Will find out more next week.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

It's not a problem 
Glad I could help with some that I know 
I hope you find the right breeder!
Do you know whether you're swaying towards working or show cockers yet?
That should really help your search as different breeders breed with different cockers & that would then rule certain breeders out (if you have a preference of course - you may not mind either way).


----------



## Benji

Just talking with my friend who is a dog trainer and she gave me some excellent advice on picking a puppy (if you get to pick from the litter or if you only have a couple to pick from). Its called the Volhard Test (PAT - Puppy Aptitude Test). It looks like it was created by researchers to pick the best dogs for Guide Dogs at an early age (at 49 days - 7 weeks). Check it out ... http://www.volhard.com ... it may be hard to do the whole test exactly how it is supposed to be done, but you could do as much of it as possible and get an idea of the best puppy for your family.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sounds good  Any more news to give us on breeders & puppies?


----------



## Benji

Are you looking for more pups?? 

We've returned early Jan from the States from visiting family so I'm now in full swing to find a breeder / puppy /getting everything ready ... visiting 2 breeders on Sat a good drive away ... maybe another closer in the next week?!? 

Will keep you updated! 

Can't wait ... bought a collar today at the vets and got all the costs for the neutering/ spaying, microchip, 2nd vac ... found a great website for a crate ... http://www.only-dog-cages.co.uk/ seem like they are the cheapest around and they do next day delivery!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Benji said:


> Are you looking for more pups??
> 
> We've returned early Jan from the States from visiting family so I'm now in full swing to find a breeder / puppy /getting everything ready ... visiting 2 breeders on Sat a good drive away ... maybe another closer in the next week?!?
> 
> Will keep you updated!
> 
> Can't wait ... bought a collar today at the vets and got all the costs for the neutering/ spaying, microchip, 2nd vac ... found a great website for a crate ... http://www.only-dog-cages.co.uk/ seem like they are the cheapest around and they do next day delivery!!


No ot lookig for anymore me haha  Just wondered how your search was going  Who you going to visit? Saturday is my birthday!  Might be good luck haha  Yes please do keep us updated


----------



## Benji

Happy Birthday!!!!

Little Rascals & Pinetree ... anyone know anything about them? 

Thanks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Benji said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> Little Rascals & Pinetree ... anyone know anything about them?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you very much 

Pinetree is Syml's, there are quite a few on here, Kendal the moderator has 4 Syml pups 

Don't know anyone who has any little rascals pups, tbh I think it was mentioned on here before & people didn't like the look of the website because there are quite a few different breeds of dogs being advertised, but let us know what you think! I don't think anyone actually went to check it out.


----------



## Benji

Well, what a day! In the end we only went to Pinetree (Sylml) and I am so glad! There is a story to why we didn't go to Little Rascals, but I won't go into it here... don't want to dis, just want to praise .

Sylvia has such lovely puppies and we were able to choose our favourite from three different litters which was so wonderful cause instead of going by colour or *** we chose by personality, their parents and I was able to do the Volhard Test on 3 of them (because they were over 7 weeks old) and chose our favourite! Which in the end was a wonderful happy outgoing black tuxedo boy. We could have waited for 3 other adorable cream boys, but we all felt this little black tuxedo boy (English Cocker and Mini Poodle) was the one.

If anyone is looking I can HIGHLY recommend Sylvia's Sylml (Pinetree) Cockapoo's. 

She has 2 left that are 8 weeks and ready to go (American Cocker & Toy poodle, but both mum and dad were pretty big and I could see maybe 2 inches difference between them and the English/ Mini) - one was a quiet white with black spots girl and the boy was a lovely outgoing cream with apricot on his back end and ears - we NEARLY took him! They are both GORGEOUS! The other 3 boys she has are English/ Mini - all cream but one has a spot of Apricot on his back end and are part of a lovely litter of 8 cream & apricots. I would have had a hard time to choose between those three ... they were all lovely and outgoing. Well, I'll update more later and introduce our new baby! He cried for a while in his cage about 15 minutes ago but I put on a cd of the Bible (people reading it out loud) and he quieted down . We'll see how tonight goes, but I've got 3 kids so used to lots of broken nights!

- Forever mum to Teddy (well, that's what we've all been calling him today without really properly naming him).


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

OMG how exciting! Did you expect to be bringing a pup home today? 
He sounds gorgeous  Can't wait to see some pictures & glad you're happy with your choice 

Let us know how things go tonight & i wish you luck! x


----------



## NellyBean

Benji said:


> Well, what a day! In the end we only went to Pinetree (Sylml) and I am so glad! There is a story to why we didn't go to Little Rascals, but I won't go into it here... don't want to dis, just want to praise .
> 
> Sylvia has such lovely puppies and we were able to choose our favourite from three different litters which was so wonderful cause instead of going by colour or *** we chose by personality, their parents and I was able to do the Volhard Test on 3 of them (because they were over 7 weeks old) and chose our favourite! Which in the end was a wonderful happy outgoing black tuxedo boy. We could have waited for 3 other adorable cream boys, but we all felt this little black tuxedo boy (English Cocker and Mini Poodle) was the one.
> 
> If anyone is looking I can HIGHLY recommend Sylvia's Sylml (Pinetree) Cockapoo's.
> 
> She has 2 left that are 8 weeks and ready to go (American Cocker & Toy poodle, but both mum and dad were pretty big and I could see maybe 2 inches difference between them and the English/ Mini) - one was a quiet white with black spots girl and the boy was a lovely outgoing cream with apricot on his back end and ears - we NEARLY took him! They are both GORGEOUS! The other 3 boys she has are English/ Mini - all cream but one has a spot of Apricot on his back end and are part of a lovely litter of 8 cream & apricots. I would have had a hard time to choose between those three ... they were all lovely and outgoing. Well, I'll update more later and introduce our new baby! He cried for a while in his cage about 15 minutes ago but I put on a cd of the Bible (people reading it out loud) and he quieted down . We'll see how tonight goes, but I've got 3 kids so used to lots of broken nights!
> 
> - Forever mum to Teddy (well, that's what we've all been calling him today without really properly naming him).


Wow I am so excited for you!! You will have probably seen our little apricot girl (Sonyas litter) today that we are due to collect next week! All my dealings with Sylvia so far have been very positive, she has very beautiful pups and is very professional!

I hope little Teddy settles down well for you this evening! cant wait to see photos!!


----------



## Benji

Yes, we decided we would most likely bring a pup home today. We did the visit the breeder thing with another breeder and been talking to breeders about getting on their lists (since Nov) and realised that we didn't care so much about the colour as the personality. Its been so hard to tell a breeder we want this colour and that *** ... we want a puppy that can handle our 3 kids and noisy household. You can't order that at 1 - 2 weeks old. 

So I contacted all the breeders on your list plus any that looked ok on the other website (freeads, epupz,etc). 

When we got to Sylml's and saw all the parents straight away, then went inside Sylvia's house and had the choice of 3 litters - we knew that this was the breeder for us ... it is so open there and we had such a great time... we could have gone for one of the 3 cream boys or the cream & apricot boy and nearly did, but felt the black boy was the one - great personality and we really liked the personality of his mum and dad the best ! It was like they should be in our family! We know we've got to do the environmental work, but we loved all that Sylvia's done and also the birth parents! We knew Sylvia was the breeder for us and we thought ... we're here ... we love the black coat (I know it is often cheaper, but we loved it) ... we thought we were going to go for cream, but in the end ... black it is .


----------



## wellerfeller

I have a black, love them!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

So glad you found your perfect puppy  You sound like you're over the moon! Always a good sign  Good luck with your first night! I hope you get some sleep  x


----------



## Benji

NellyBean said:


> Wow I am so excited for you!! You will have probably seen our little apricot girl (Sonyas litter) today that we are due to collect next week! All my dealings with Sylvia so far have been very positive, she has very beautiful pups and is very professional!
> 
> I hope little Teddy settles down well for you this evening! cant wait to see photos!!


I feel like I'm taking this thread over with Teddy ... maybe Kendal can move it over somehow, but wanted to tell you Sonya's litter is lovely and Sonya is a beautiful, regal outgoing type she was very friendly towards us and of course Zack their dad - also Teddy's dad was very friendly ... so Teddy will be your puppy's half brother !! 

Teddy slept really well last night - quieted down before we went to bed and I didn't hear him again until 5:15am which I thought was amazing for a little pup! I didn't let him out until 7am (which is the rule in our house) so he whimpered and cried on and off until 7am. I had a hard time not going to him, but held myself back. He did the tiniest wee on the mat in the crate and kept it all in until he got out on the kitchen floor about 10 minutes after leaving the crate. He did four wees in the house and two poos today but made it outside for two wees!! So he's doing super ... a lot better than when my son was potty training! He used to do wees in the corner of his room and I remember him once doing a semi circle of little poos on his bedroom floor. Although in the end, he was the quickest to potty train - did the Gina Ford method in 1 week (didn't work for the girls!)

I took some photos today but he does blend into the background of dark trousers and our brown sofa so will work on getting some tomorrow in better light.


----------



## Blaablaa

Benji said:


> Sylvia has such lovely puppies and we were able to choose our favourite from three different litters which was so wonderful cause instead of going by colour or *** we chose by personality, their parents and I was able to do the Volhard Test on 3 of them (because they were over 7 weeks old) and chose our favourite! Which in the end was a wonderful happy outgoing black tuxedo boy. We could have waited for 3 other adorable cream boys, but we all felt this little black tuxedo boy (English Cocker and Mini Poodle) was the one.


Volhard test - that's a new one on me! ('fraid your link didn't work for me, but I googled it so now I know.) I wish I'd known about this before, but to be honest, on the two occasions that I visited my puppy the whole litter was really sleepy, either simply because of the time of day or because they'd just had vaccinations, so I must admit he was chosen for his good looks! 
Anyway, congratulations on your lovely puppy. Mine's a Sylml one too.


----------



## S.Claire

Ah I love black cockapoos too! I have an apricot but if I got another one I think it would be black... I fell in love with Marzy's cockapoo Boycie and have been hooked on the black colouring since! 

I also just looked at the Volhard test... didn't know about it but did a lot of the things on there when we went to see Nacho. From memory I think he was mostly 3's...

Mostly 3’s -

Can be a high-energy dog and may need lots of exercise
Good with people and other animals
Can be a bit of a handful to live with 
Needs training, does very well at it and learns quickly 
Great dog for second time owner.

Which I think is pretty accurate... although not really a handful to live with... he can be very lazy when he wants to be and loves morning and evening cuddles


----------



## Benji

S.Claire said:


> Ah I love black cockapoos too! I have an apricot but if I got another one I think it would be black... I fell in love with Marzy's cockapoo Boycie and have been hooked on the black colouring since!
> 
> I also just looked at the Volhard test... didn't know about it but did a lot of the things on there when we went to see Nacho. From memory I think he was mostly 3's...
> 
> Mostly 3’s -
> 
> Can be a high-energy dog and may need lots of exercise
> Good with people and other animals
> Can be a bit of a handful to live with
> Needs training, does very well at it and learns quickly
> Great dog for second time owner.
> 
> Which I think is pretty accurate... although not really a handful to live with... he can be very lazy when he wants to be and loves morning and evening cuddles


Aw ... I love Apricot and Cream too, but it is really personality for me ... we got to see 6.5 wk puppies at Sylml's but they are too young to do the test. The puppies have to be a minimum of 49 days (7 weeks) and most puppies at reputable breeders are taken by then. Sylvia only had 1 left in one litter, 2 puppies in a second litter all 8 weeks and only 3 left in Sonya's litter of 8 that were 6.5 weeks. Our puppy is mostly 3 & 4's which is good since we have kids and my husband (and kids) is a first time dog owner - looking forward to puppy classes with the whole family after his 2nd injections on the 31st Jan.

My pup loves mornings and evening cuddles too ... I love the evening cuddles and my daughter was up EARLY EARLY - way before 6am with the pup this am. He still held his wee/ poo until 7am! He is so AMAZING!


----------



## curt3007

My pup George is an Syml PUP, his dad is Zac and mum is Pepper. Lots of pics of him on here if you look me up x


----------



## Ollie's "mom"

i was pleased to hear of the openness of the breeder. We picked up little Mr Morgan and were delighted to see the litters in the "living room" (quite a clever set-up), the parents milling about along with a boxer and two cats. 
Monica


----------



## Nanci

*Runny poo*

I'm hopeing for some "seasoned veterans advise" please! My Sami is 15 weeks old now and still having diarrhea. He has had a few solid poos, but mostly semi solid to diarrhea. He is being fed Blue Buffalo puppy food and eats very well. I contacted his breeder and she told me to try some high fat plain yogurt. This seemed to make him a little hyper, and didn't seem to help much. He is acting fine, not pooing in his crate all night, but does also have lots of "gas" that really smells stinky! Help!


----------



## sheilaaellis44

Never rush in and buy the first pup you see, waiting for the right pup for you is always the best way. Talk to as many breeders as you can.
This will help you educate yourself about the breeds you think you like.


----------



## JoJo

Here is my puppy buying guide which may help soon to be puppy owners  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-buying-guide/

Enjoy the whole experience of getting your new puppy ..


----------



## TraceyT33

love the name Dexter....and love the series too


----------

